# rocambolesque = ροκαμβολικός, φανταστικός, απίθανος



## nickel (Nov 23, 2011)

Το κείμενο του εκδότη Γ. Δ. Φέξη (1902) μού θύμισε τον Ροκαμβόλ, ο οποίος ήταν γνωστός μέχρι το 1960 περίπου, έπειτα εξαφανίστηκε εντελώς. Κοίταξα και στα λεξικά και δεν βρήκα πουθενά το επίθετο _*ροκαμβολικός*_, που όμως το θυμάμαι ότι το χρησιμοποιούσαν για να αναφερθούν σε «ροκαμβολικές περιπέτειες». Ο Ροκαμβόλ ήταν ένας τυχοδιώκτης, ήρωας του Γάλλου Pierre Alexis Ponson du Terrail. Βρίσκω βιβλία του (έκδοσης 1870) στην Ανέμη, εκδοτικές επιτυχίες εκείνου του καιρού, όπως υπονοεί και ο Φέξης. 

Ο Ροκαμβόλ φαίνεται να έχει ξεχαστεί, όπως ίσως και ο Αρσέν Λουπέν (ο αριστοκράτης λωποδύτης), αλλά όλοι ξέρουν ακόμα, έστω κατ' όνομα, τον Φαντομά και τον Άγιο. Κανένας ωστόσο δεν έδωσε επίθετο σε πολλές γλώσσες, όπως ο Ροκαμβόλ.

*rocambolesque*, _a_. (rɒˌkæmbɒˈlɛsk) 
[a. F. _rocambolesque_ fantastic, f. _Rocambole_ the name of a character in the novels of Ponson du Terrail (1829–71), French author, the subject of improbable and fantastic adventures + -esque.] 
Of or resembling Rocambole (see etym.); incredible, fantastic. 
(OED)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocambole_(character)


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2011)

Μου έλυσες νίκελ απορία δεκαετιών. Τώρα πρέπει να βρω και σε ποιό ελληνικό μυθιστόρημα το είχα διαβάσει για δω αν αλλάζει η αντίληψή μου του κειμένου τώρα που βρέθηκε η άγνωστη λέξη. Κάτι εφηβικό θα είναι, αλλά ποιό...


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 23, 2011)

Από τις αποδόσεις που αποτελούν μέρος του τίτλου θα διατηρούσα κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για τον "φανταστικό" που διαθέτει πια σαφώς θετική φόρτιση (κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει ακριβώς στην περίπτωση του ροκαμβολικού). Επίσης, θα έριχνα στο τραπέζι των διαπραγματεύσεων και τους όρους "παράδοξος" και, κυρίως, "κουφός".


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2011)

Μα να στερήσω από μια λέξη με τόση ιστορία την παρέα μιας λέξης με ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ιστορία για το χατίρι δυο χαλαρών χρήσεων; Τόσες «φανταστικές περιπέτειες» κυκλοφορούν, ακόμα και σε τίτλους βιβλίων. Να θεωρήσουμε ότι πιστεύουν οι αναγνώστες ότι είναι απλώς «πολύ καλές περιπέτειες» και να κάνουμε πίσω και να τους παραδώσουμε την κύρια σημασία του «φανταστικού» αμαχητί; 
:)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 24, 2011)

Σπάω το κεφάλι μου να θυμηθώ πού διάβαζα το εξής περίπου-απόσπασμα: ο Ροκαμβόλ πάει, μαζί με έναν μαθητή του, ας πούμε, στο γιατρό γιατί έχει κάτι εγκαύματα (ή κάτι τέτοιο) στο μάτι. Ο γιατρός του λέει ότι πρέπει να διαλέξει, ή να παραμορφωθεί δια βίου ή να μείνει τυφλός. Και από τον προθάλαμο, λέει, ακούγεται η φωνή του μαθητή:
-Ο Ροκαμβόλ δεν έχει ανάγκη των οφθαλμών του.

Σας θυμίζει κάτι;


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Εμένα μόνο τα ανέκδοτα με τον Τσακ Νόρις...
http://www.logia.gr/quote/άγνωστος/όλα-τα-ανέκδοτα-για-τον-τσακ-νορις


----------



## Marinos (Nov 24, 2011)

Έσκαψα λίγο στη μνήμη μου, και έχω την εντύπωση ότι το είχε διηγηθεί ο Σεφέρης σε μια συνέντευξή του στον Κήλυ, που βγήκε δίγλωσση από την Άγρα. Αύριο θα σας πω με σιγουριά.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 24, 2011)

Επιβεβαίωσα το παραπάνω. Για την ακρίβεια, ο Σεφέρης διηγείται την ιστορία όπως του την είχε πει ο Σικελιανός.


----------

